# East bay galveston. .



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

I been fishing the west bay area for many,many years and I do fish east bay every ones in a moon..looking to find a fishing bud who knows the area well and trade spots with me....theres a lot to learn for me on east bay...


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

I fish out of a Hdx kat 230....
But I wade fish alot....


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think the fishes are back in East bay at this time of the year yet. I went last weekend and did not get a bite.


----------



## kapman02 (Jul 20, 2016)

I fished the last 4 Tuesdays in a row wading south shoreline. Still haven't caught the first trout. Should pick up soon. Water is 76 degrees Tuesday.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Yesterday morning found some dink specks and a 30" Red on east end towards rollover under birds. You are correct, it's just not quite right yet, but getting better.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

kapman02 said:


> I fished the last 4 Tuesdays in a row wading south shoreline. Still haven't caught the first trout. Should pick up soon. Water is 76 degrees Tuesday.


It was 69-70 degrees this morning.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Fish are there, but don't expect fishing like it was the last two years...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

gater said:


> Fish are there, but don't expect fishing like it was the last two years...


You mean like fishing in a mall full of people? I agree....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrem said:


> You mean like fishing in a mall full of people? I agree....


LOL! They have computers in Austin? The Elephant in the room on this thread is West Bay! OP, welcome to 2Cool, if you have mastered West Bay, East Bay will be a breeze!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Smoked them in East on Friday. Fish are there.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

We found a few in east last friday. I'll say the fish aren't where they "should be" this time of year. Fished the south shoreline a couple days lay week and only picked up a couple trout.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

mas360 said:


> I don't think the fishes are back in East bay at this time of the year yet. I went last weekend and did not get a bite.


This sounds like you are saying the fish leave the bay completely. I have to disagree. The fish are there. You just have to find them.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

The fish are there, the super low tides have made it interesting. We had some success a few days ago with the usual undersized 17"-19" reds and oversized 31" big girl in the picture, no slots. The birds were definitely working, the binoculars came in handy. A few flounder and undersized trout mixed in too.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

huge fish kill in east bay about a month ago....red tide or something like that....I would advise you to stay in west bay.....


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Salty_UH said:


> huge fish kill in east bay about a month ago....red tide or something like that....I would advise you to stay in west bay.....


X2. It was horrible. Lord only knows how many fish it killed...


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



TexasSlam18 said:


> X2. It was horrible. Lord only knows how many fish it killed...


man made disaster millions of fish killed. lmao


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

you guys talk about east bay and west bay. Where are they exactly in relation to galveston?


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> sgrem said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like fishing in a mall full of people? I agree....
> ...


Well any help is appreciated. .
I love fishing so anybody who fishes is a friend of mine...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

East and West of Galveston...behind the barrier islands along the Gulf of Mexico. West Bay is behind Galveston Island essentially from the south jetty and West. Easy bay is behind Bolivar Peninsula from the North jetty and east. Ever look at Google earth???


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Salty_UH said:


> huge fish kill in east bay about a month ago....red tide or something like that....I would advise you to stay in west bay.....


Lol are you trying to keep me off east bay?? 
Haven't heard that one.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

Alman, yea buddy just a little friendly banter!!!

I would say two things....either find hannah's reef on charter or if shore fishing is your thing play the wind...north wind go south and vice-versa

my fechin' season is about to kick off so if you see a Black Pathfinder 2400TE in East Bay feel free to give a wave and watch out as i will be in the water huntin some rubber lips!


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

It killed more fish than Buddy Guindon .....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I fished it last week and couldn't fish very long. The smell was horrendous on the south shoreline. The deep reefs were fine though. Plenty of fish and no smell to deal with.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Salty_UH said:


> Alman, yea buddy just a little friendly banter!!!
> 
> I would say two things....either find hannah's reef on charter or if shore fishing is your thing play the wind...north wind go south and vice-versa
> 
> my fechin' season is about to kick off so if you see a Black Pathfinder 2400TE in East Bay feel free to give a wave and watch out as i will be in the water huntin some rubber lips!


Lol will do thanks


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

fishingmagnet said:


> you guys talk about east bay and west bay. Where are they exactly in relation to galveston?


East Bay is east of the Colorado River. West Bay is west of the Colorado River. About a 2 hour drive from Galveston over there.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That's East Matagorda and West Matagorda bay.

I believe they were asking about Galveston East bay and Galveston West bay.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

sgrem said:


> That's East Matagorda and West Matagorda bay.
> 
> I believe they were asking about Galveston East bay and Galveston West bay.


Shhhh. Maybe some folks will go down there instead of Galveston, lol.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you seen the instructional video of how to navigate the intracoastal?


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Well, hit East Bay this morning and fished until noon or so. Only 2 keepers out of the 30+ caught. Still beats work though!


----------



## Stingray07 (Feb 15, 2017)

Heck yeah it does. Good job


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how the water color is looking in East Bay with all this wind? Thanks for your reply and have a blessed Easter.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Yesterday morning it was pretty green for the most part. Have a Blessed Easter!


----------



## ReelHazard (Jul 4, 2016)

water color in mid east bay looked pretty good today actually. The further back you go the dirtier it gets. Fishing is still pretty tough. Or at least it was out there for me throwing lures and a couple buddies I talked to who were throwing shrimp and popping cork


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Saltwater Addiction said:


> Can anyone tell me how the water color is looking in East Bay with all this wind? Thanks for your reply and have a blessed Easter.


Water was definitely a little sandy today in most areas. Wind was blowing one way and tide was ripping the other way. At one point we were drifting into the wind, lol.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Smoked them in East on Friday. Fish are there.


Live bait will catch 'em more often than not, especially this time of year. I heard Capt. Mike say so this morning.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

kenny said:


> Live bait will catch 'em more often than not, especially this time of year. I heard Capt. Mike say so this morning.


I will agree there. Had a boat pull in on us yesterday while we were catching. Saw them get one on plastic while we got about 10 on shrimp on that drift. They even tried both sides of us, lol. Tried plastic some yesterday while in fish and nothing.


----------

